# Heisenberg Clone



## Hypersonic136 (19/8/19)

Hi everyone

Has anyone tried a Heisenberg Clone, how is this one?

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1007046/Heisenberg clone

any variations of your own?

Can you use food coloring to give it the blue color?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/8/19)

Hypersonic136 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Has anyone tried a Heisenberg Clone, how is this one?
> 
> ...




Take a look at the first comment under the recipe. 

Out of interest why would you want it to be blue ?


----------



## Raindance (19/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Take a look at the first comment under the recipe.
> 
> Out of interest why would you want it to be blue ?


Because then irrespective of where it is or how fast its going he will always know what color it is.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Asterix (19/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Take a look at the first comment under the recipe.
> 
> Out of interest why would you want it to be blue ?



Heisenberg created blue crystal in the “Breaking Bad” tv series.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/8/19)

I know that but why do you want it to be blue ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hypersonic136 (20/8/19)

@Puff the Magic Dragon the blue looks legit

no reason at all to be honest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (20/8/19)

Please dont add food coloring to your vape liquid....

safest option, get shades with blue and the juice will look blue in the tank and bottle without affecting your health..

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

